# Où vendre son Powerbook G4 17" ???



## GabLab (20 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour je recherche simplement un site où vendre mon Powerbook G4 17" 1.5GHz...

Quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Octobre 2005)

Tu as plusieurs choix : 
Ebay, 
Les petites annonces MacG
par exemple, mais il en existe beaucoup d'autres...


----------



## petitfuzzle (20 Octobre 2005)

PriceMinister, eBay, petites annonces de MacGénération ou MacBidouille .... il y a le choix !


----------



## GabLab (20 Octobre 2005)

Merci


----------



## iDiot (20 Octobre 2005)

Combien tu le vends?


----------



## GabLab (20 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Combien tu le vends?



C'est un powerbook G4 1,5GHz 17" 1GB de ram et un disque de 60GB à 7200rpm. Tourne actuellement sous Ubuntu Breezy (Linux) 

2000¤

cpu             : 7447A, altivec supported
revision        : 0.1 (pvr 8003 0101)
bogomips        : 747.52
machine         : PowerBook5,5
motherboard     : PowerBook5,5 MacRISC3 Power Macintosh
detected as     : 287 (PowerBook G4 17")
pmac flags      : 0000001b
L2 cache        : 512K unified
memory          : 1024MB
pmac-generation : NewWorld

Avec boîte et encore sous garantie, voilà


----------



## I-bouk (20 Octobre 2005)

Euh pourquoi tu la mis sur Linux ?


----------



## iDiot (20 Octobre 2005)

GabLab a dit:
			
		

> Blablabla
> 
> 
> 2000¤
> ...




Je t'en donne... 300...


----------



## GabLab (20 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Je t'en donne... 300...



LOL LOL


----------



## GabLab (20 Octobre 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Euh pourquoi tu la mis sur Linux ?


J'étais sous linux avant même d'acheter le powerbook... simple question de préférence


----------



## iDiot (20 Octobre 2005)

GabLab a dit:
			
		

> LOL LOL



Je peux avoir un 17" de la derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration pour 2172&#8364; :love:


----------



## GabLab (20 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Je peux avoir un 17" de la dernière génération pour 2172¤ :love:


Ceux qui sont sortis hier? Et avec 1GB de ram et un disque à 7200?


----------



## iDiot (20 Octobre 2005)

Yep  

Mais je ne prends pas de commande


----------



## GabLab (20 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Yep
> 
> Mais je ne prends pas de commande


Alors tant mieux pour toi


----------



## iDiot (20 Octobre 2005)

GabLab a dit:
			
		

> Alors tant mieux pour toi




Je peux en avoir un... 

Mais je n'ai pas les moyens d'en avoir un...


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Octobre 2005)

ADC?


----------



## GabLab (20 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ADC?


La question c'est quoi au juste? Sortie DVI + adaptateur VGA


----------



## ficelle (20 Octobre 2005)

GabLab a dit:
			
		

> Tourne actuellement sous Ubuntu Breezy (Linux)




je viens de regarder le site, et apparemment c'est la toute dernière.

et sur le powerbook, ça va bien ?

surtout coté gestion de batterie, mise en veille, trackpad et airport...

j'ai une version du mois de mai installée sur mon disque, mais je n'ai jamais réussi à bien paramètrer tout ça


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Octobre 2005)

GabLab a dit:
			
		

> La question c'est quoi au juste? Sortie DVI + adaptateur VGA


non, la reduc..
le fil


----------

